# Best Trolling Motor Battery



## TangoTracer (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm surprised this isn't a thread already, at least one that I could find

I'm in the market for a trolling motor battery and it's looking to be 2x+ the cost of my $80 clearance 30lb Minn Kota

Does anyone know of a great deal and size for a deep cycle? I've heard of the Walmart Everstart with a 2-year return policy... Use it till it quits and then go get a new one

That doesn't sound like too bad of an idea haha but just looking for more info from the guys who've been there, done that! Thanks


----------



## poolie (Jun 2, 2015)

IMHO the Walmart Everstart Maxx 29's are hard to beat. My last set lasted 3 years before giving up the ghost.


----------



## TangoTracer (Jun 2, 2015)

They look pretty good, thanks!


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jun 2, 2015)

Costco sells Interstate DC27 for $78.99


----------



## Cali Duck (Jun 2, 2015)

poolie said:


> IMHO the Walmart Everstart Maxx 29's are hard to beat. My last set lasted 3 years before giving up the ghost.



Agreed. I have a 5 year old Everstart 29 that is still kickin...I just keep it on a bettery tender when not in use.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 2, 2015)

I use Optima Bluetops. Completely discharge and recharge them 2 or 3 times a week in the Spring and Summer...going on 5 years and still hold a charge and recharge like they were new. I have an onboard smart charger....as soon as I get home I put the batteries on charge.

They are up there in price. I haven't regretted buying them.


----------



## Cali Duck (Jun 3, 2015)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> I use Optima Bluetops. Completely discharge and recharge them 2 or 3 times a week in the Spring and Summer...going on 5 years and still hold a charge and recharge like they were new. I have an onboard smart charger....as soon as I get home I put the batteries on charge.
> 
> They are up there in price. I haven't regretted buying them.



If money's no object - Optima's are the best batteries.


----------



## duckfish (Jun 6, 2015)

I have a pair of Cabela's AGM 27's that are now over 6 years old and still going strong. Cheaper than Optima's and currently on sale.

https://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Advanced-Anglers8482-AGM-Battery-ndash-Size-27/1679063.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch%2F%3FN%3D%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dmarine%2Bbatteries%26Ntx%3Dmode%252Bmatchallpartial%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts%26form_state%3DsearchForm%26recordsPerPage%3D60%26search%3Dmarine%2Bbatteries%26searchTypeByFilter%3DAllProducts%26x%3D10%26y%3D6&Ntt=marine+batteries


----------



## FishingForSupper (Jun 8, 2015)

Chalk another vote up for the everstart from Walmart. Have a 29 and a 27 and both are holding up quite well. Knowing how to take care of a battery goes a long way too. Keep it off concrete and use a trickle charger, and plug in the trickle charger at least once a month even if you don't use them and they'll last a good long while.


----------



## TangoTracer (Jun 9, 2015)

I picked up a Walmart 29 yesterday, will see how it does! Thanks for the info guys!!


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jun 9, 2015)

I've had Everstarts for years. They hold up great!


----------



## PBRMINER (Jun 12, 2015)

I use what is called "recon" batteries from the local auto value. These are batteries that sat on the shelf until they had to be rotated out. Then they are charged, tested, and sold with a 30 day warranty the last pair of group 24 deep cycles cost me $30 each. It's hit or miss whether they will have them available or not but I've had several over the years never had a bad one


----------

